# Conformation questions



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

This week, minutes before beginning our 3rd obedience class, the trainer/breeder approached and asked if I would have any interest in showing Kip for conformation. I told her that I was not sure of that is involved and what I needed to do. She said she would be willing to teach me the ropes and assist me throughout the process. 

Kip is registered with UKC and she was speaking of my showing him shortly after he reaches 6 months of age. He is not quite 5 months yet, having been born on May 5th. 

So, I am not really sure what I should do. Why should I want to show Kip? What are the benefits to doing this? Sorry, but this is all brand-new to me.

Also, is it typical to start with Conformation? Frankly, I got Kip as a companion and as a personal protection dog and I intend on him beginning training for this once he finishes teething. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

^bump^

Anyone?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

That is up to you. Some people enjoy the competition.

Is he only registered with the UKC?


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, only UKC. Is that a mistake? 

I was curious why conformation was what the breeder suggested. She knows I have no prior experience with canine competitions, but I felt embarrassed a bit to ask why conformation and not something else. This is just all new to me and I'm not even sure what the right questions to ask.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do it. if you don't like it stop. find out if there's
a conflict of interest with the PP training and showing.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> do it. if you don't like it stop. find out if there's
> a conflict of interest with the PP training and showing.


You cannot do conformation and PP training at the same time? Kip is still teething so she says no PP training for now. But I would like to get him started as soon as he is ready.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Please do not do any PP Training while pup is teething!!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

CHawkins said:


> Please do not do any PP Training while pup is teething!!


No admonition required. Did you read my post? I said the trainer says no PP training while Kip is teething. I would not do otherwise and did not even suggest I would.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is your puppy from Cheryl Carlson? If so then I would definitely do conformation, she's very experienced with UKC conformation, I see her at all the shows. UKC is fun and very novice friendly. That is where I show my dogs. Hopefully if I have $$$ I can continue working on Nikon's Grand Champion at the winter classic.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Is your puppy from Cheryl Carlson? If so then I would definitely do conformation, she's very experienced with UKC conformation, I see her at all the shows. UKC is fun and very novice friendly. That is where I show my dogs. Hopefully if I have $$$ I can continue working on Nikon's Grand Champion at the winter classic.


Yes, indeed, Kip is one of Cheryl Carlson's pups. She has been enormously supportive and encouraging. It was she who first suggested I consider showing him in conformation. I am starting him in an agility class at her kennel this week and intend on getting him active in protection training once he completes his teething. Hope to see you at the shows!


----------

